
Elon Musk, Sam Altman Predict Self-Driving Cars on the Road in Just a Few Years - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/06/elon-musk-sam-altman-say-self-driving-cars-are-going-to-be-on-the-road-in-just-a-few-years/
======
perydell
I don't see it happening and here is why-- when was the last time you used a
computer + operating system + software that you would trust your life with?

Out of nowhere we are expected to believe that a new computing platform is
going to appear that is not going to be susceptible to bugs, viruses, and
hacking? If it was possible to create such a platform, why don't we already
have it?

------
waterlesscloud
It sounds like pretty much everyone working on these thinks it's commercially
viable tech in less than 5 years.

So massive disruption in 5-8 years? It's the kind of technology that will move
very quickly once it works and the initial social/legal factors are dealt
with. The benefits are too strong for it not to.

------
victorhugo31337
People don't want self-driving cars. People want to roam the open range--its
the American way. I doubt self-driving cars will ever become mainstream.

